# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Hi everyone :) my name is Daniel! I live outside of Calgary AB with my boyfriend. We are thinking about relocating somewhere with a warmer climate but don't really know where to go or explore first.We

## dannyboy

Hi everyone :) my name is Daniel! I live outside of Calgary AB with my boyfriend. We are thinking about relocating somewhere with a warmer climate but don't really know where to go or explore first.

We're looking for somewhere with a good quality of life, access to nice beaches, reasonable housing market (we are both in our 20s so we will be first-time home owners soon) and not over populated (b/c I have a thing about traffic that drives me crazy). I am a homeopathic doctor and my boyfriend is a veterinarian so I suspect we will need to live close to a city or larger town.

Thank you for your advice and can't wait to meet you all. :)

Daniel

----------

